
Escape The Cold - nikhilpandit
https://www.grubwithus.com/escape-the-cold
======
mixmastamyk
It's a shame most of these type of desperate to hire startups in LA use Rails,
while I've spent years on Python and Django. The industry might be better off
if there were fewer choices in tech stacks, would make hiring and changing
jobs easier.

~~~
dysoco
I agree, I feel all the time I spended learning Django, Scala/Play, Go,
Haskell, etc. is worthless because startups only hire Rails and iOS guys
anyways.

~~~
pan69
Isn't Rails just web-tier stuff? I'm sure any decent startup is pretty much
technology agnostic when it comes to developing the core services (or at least
they should be). I'm sure that if you can write Python, Scala, Go and Haskell
that Ruby shouldn't be much of an issue and Rails is something you can
probably pick up in a week or two of fiddling around with it.

~~~
dysoco
Actually I was mostly joking, learning C and Haskell has greatly increased my
hability to write code, even if it's other language.

And I'm not in the laboral world yet, so I have plenty of time to get used to
Rails or any other technology, but it's right that at least of 75% of Startups
are using Rails.

------
huherto
Now the problem is to actually show up for work, instead of going to the
beach.

~~~
Ixiaus
It's actually not that hard. The harder part is keeping yourself out of the
warehouse parties...

------
tomjen3
Worst mobile experience I have had in a long time.

------
jgannonjr
These are exciting times indeed to be a part of the exploding LA startup
community. I love it here, and I love this jobs post.

------
cheeaun
Typo: demostrate

